# اي مهندس خريج هندسه طيران امبابه



## ali weka (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير
انا كنت اريد معلومات عن هندسه طيران امبابه 
كل المعلومات اللمكنه من خريجيها وكل من يعرفها


----------



## Eng.Faho0ody (31 أغسطس 2009)

انا خريج هندسة طيران الملكيه الاردنيه اذا حاب افيدك فيها تحت امرك


----------



## ali weka (1 سبتمبر 2009)

كنت اريد ان اعرف كل شي عن هندسه الطيران


----------



## المهندس محمد مرزوق (1 سبتمبر 2009)

انا طالب هناك حضرتك عاوز تعرف ايه بالضبط عموما احنا عندنا سته اقسام
1.قسم ميكانيكا طيران
2.قسم الاتصالات والالكترونيات (ويدرس فيه افيونكس وهو علم اتصالات الطيران بجانب ااتصالات العاديه)
3.قسم ميكانيكا باور
4.قسم كهرباء باور
5.قسم الهنسه المدنيه
6.قسم الهندسه المعماريه
والمعهد ده بيدى كور البيزيك الى تمنه 14 الف جنيه مصرى تقريبا 
وبيمنح باكالريوس هندسه فى الاقسام السابقه
ومكانه فى مطار امبابه المغلق 
وعنوانه امبابه شارع المطار قرب ميدان لبنان والمدينه الجامعيه الى هاتسكن فيها قريبه جدا على بعد حوالى 30ثانيه بالعربيه لو عاوز تسال عن اى حاجه انا تحت امرك


----------



## ali weka (1 سبتمبر 2009)

علي كده با هنكون اصحاب لاني اول سنه هتكون السنه دي 

انا كنت عايز اعرف باقي الاقسام تبع قسم الطيران زي مدني وعماره وكهربا وميكانيكا


----------



## eng.sedawy (2 سبتمبر 2009)

انا كمان داخل اعدادي 
بس كنت عايز اعرف هو المدينة الجامعية دي نظيفة وكده ولا اخد شقة لوحدي احسن؟


----------



## ali weka (2 سبتمبر 2009)

هو اني قسم احسن من حيث فرص الشغل ـ مع العلم ده نصيب ـ الطيران ولا اتصالات ولا كهربا


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انا المهندس / محمد 


معيد بمعهد هندسة طيران امبابة

لو في اي استفسار عن المعهد او نظام الدراسة او التخصصات الموجودة بالمعهد 

يمكن الاتصال عن طريق الايميل [email protected]


----------



## زيدان9 (24 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## زيدان9 (24 مايو 2010)

هل المعهد يقيل من فني صناعي


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (27 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
الللي محتاج اي معلومة او مساعدة عن معهد هندسة طيران امبابة
ممكن يكلمني على 0191365605
*​


----------



## master4san (31 مايو 2010)

لا المعهد من ثانويه عامعه فقط


----------

